# Adding Wireless Router to existing Wired Router



## MarkBras (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello and thank you

I have a Netgear FR114P Firewall router connected to my Cable Modem which connects to my computer in my home office. 

I just bought my daughter a computer, her room is accross the way. I did not want to run an ethernet cable to her room, so I bought a Netgear Wireless Router.

My question is, what would I need to do to be able to keep my Firewall router hooked to my PC, then hook up the wireless router also so that my daughter can access the internet via the cable modem connection?

I have searched for Bridging methods, but am a little of a rookie when it comes to computer networking. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

JohnWill's procedure for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.*

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## MarkBras (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the information and your time. 

I have read that also by searching on Google. I am just not as advanced enough to understand how that is done and I do apologize. 

I do know that if I type IPCONFIG at the cmd prompt, I get 192.168.0.1.

I am just not sure how to do what you described. I have the wireless router sitting on top of the wired one and I have an ethernet cable from port 4 on the wired one to port 4 on the wireless one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a start. You just need to disable DHCP services on the secondary router, and change it's base address to something outside the range of the DHCP server on the primary router. That allows you to connect to it to configure the wireless capability.

I think if you read the process over carefully, you'll see it's pretty simple.


----------



## MarkBras (Jun 20, 2007)

When I type in 192.168.0.1 I only see the Firewall router. I am not sure where I do the change IP address from. I have the wireless router connected to a port on the wired router (Main) and the Port 1 is lit up on the wireless router. 

I am not very skilled at networking as you can tell so I again apologize. 

Ok so far..

I have wired router connected directly to the modem
I have the wired router connected to my computer
I have an ethernet cable coming from a port on the wired router to the wireless router

When I am in the admin area for the router, it only shows one DHCP address of 192.168.0.2
Use router as DHCP server is checked with a 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.51

Am I am in the right area or should I be at a Cmd line or Network settings computer side?

I just need a little more direction

Thanks so much


----------



## baluscher (May 31, 2007)

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101496.asp

I had to do this sort of thing at one time. Here is a Netgear link about how to turn a wireless router into a wirelessa ccess point..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To configure the wireless router connect a computer to one of its LAN ports and connect the router to nothing else. The User Guide will tell you the specific way to do what's in the procedure. After you get it configured you connect the cables per instructions.

After you are all done you will be able to access either router's web type interface; the old router @ 192.168.0.1 and the wireless @ 192.168.0.254 (or whatever you choose).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Neither of the issues they mention have ever happened to me, including using Netgear routers in this configuration.


----------



## baluscher (May 31, 2007)

I have learned the hard way that having multiple routers on a network can be problematic as each router tries to assign addresses for devices and take over the task of directing data flow. That is why one unit (the one not connected to your modem) normally has to have the DHCP assignment function disabled.


----------



## MarkBras (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok ..I followed those directions..

I plugged modem into wireless router and rebooted..I was then able to log into the wireless router and changed the IP address to .99 and unchecked DHCP settings. 

Here is where I think I messed up

I then shut the PC off, plugged the wired router back into the modem and then I connected the wireless router to the wired one via lan ports. 

When I booted back up..I see the wireless blinking on the router, but I cannot access it again by going to .99 but can get to the wired one with .1

I think I am close..but still missing one minor piece. 

Thanks for that link btw

TerryNet...Just saw your reply after his link. I will try that now..thanks again for all the help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your "screwup" may have been to assign 192.168.1.99 instead of 192.168.0.99. Your wired router has 0 in the third spot, right? But the Netgear probably defaults to 1 in the 3rd spot.


----------



## baluscher (May 31, 2007)

The wireless router having been changed to a wireless access point may not be accessible except by running an ethernet cable to it directly from your computer and then accessing it using its own password and user name.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, once you've configured it correctly, you can access it through the network, I do that here. I have my Actiontec MI424WR and an SMC router as the secondary on this network, I have no problem accessing it from any computer on the network. You will normally have to connect it directly to to the initial configuration.


----------

